# Segmented vessel



## Shawnlake (Jun 18, 2008)

This one is made from maple and black walnut. 4 1/2" high, and 9" diameter. 157 pieces total.


----------



## moneymgmt (May 7, 2008)

WOW! how long did that take to cut and glue up? Very nice!


----------



## Check twice! (Mar 31, 2008)

That is a great job and a very eye catching look. Your laminating looks great, a well done job.

John


----------



## leejb (Feb 16, 2008)

That is an exquisite piece of woodworking.:thumbsup: I don't think I could master something like that, and I have done woodworking for 40 years.


----------



## Night Mill Bill (May 7, 2008)

That is very, very nice work!

Did you use a plan/design you got somewhere, or did you just wing it?


----------



## AMKCH (Jun 20, 2008)

WOW... AWESOME!!!!! What more can I say!!! :notworthy::thumbup1: I agree with all of the above!!! How long did it take you to do that? NOW THAT'S something I'd want to learn!!! Thanks for sharing your talent with us!


----------



## Shawnlake (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments about the segmented vessel.

I spent about 45-50 hours total. 
I saw a picture of one similar and 'winged' it from there.

It's not as difficicult to make as it may appear. A good sharp blade is required along with some patience. The sawn edges were glued without sanding.
The finish is one diluted coat of varnish followed by wax.

Attached is a photograph of a plane I made about 15 years ago and continue to fly. Built strictly from plans, no kit parts. Some of you may find this to be interesting. 
It took 5550 hours to complete!
It's all wood, a Turner T-40A design. 150 hp Lycoming engine and a cruise of 140 mph.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Shawnlake said:


> Some of you may find this to be interesting.
> It took 5550 hours to complete!


That is cool as heck :thumbsup:.


----------



## Shawnlake (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Daren,

Thanks, and so is your Website along with the very fine work that you do that is illustrated there.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Shawnlake.

Nice plane, and nice bowl. You are one talented dude.

Where in BC are you?

Gerry


----------



## Shawnlake (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Gerry; Shawnigan Lake, on the Island.


----------



## Night Mill Bill (May 7, 2008)

That gives 'Winging it' a whole new meaning.:icon_smile: Very nice! 

Geez, I'm impressed when I can make my own lunch. Looks like I need to practice some more...


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Hmm, Turner T-40A? 
Thought I knew about every plane out there... where's that pre-fabbed?
Looks like an excellent job (from this angle :laughing.


----------



## Shawnlake (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Clarionflyer,

So this one escaped your attention? It isn't a poplular plane because it's a long building process and kits are available today.

No parts are pre-fabricated, strictly from plans, stick by stick. Visit the Gene Turner website to see some of the planes he built.

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

I just happen to be friends with a bunch of incredible airplane builders (not me, I'm a dingo, I just fly'em :huh. The one guy I know just rebuilt a t-6 that won Oshkosh.
It's a gift... and I'm jealous of you.


----------



## Shawnlake (Jun 18, 2008)

To win at Oshkosh is an honor. My Turner T-40A won the first prize at Arlington on the west coast some years ago.
I've been to Oshkosh several times and on one occasion flew there in a small plane, but not my T-40A.


----------

